# PayPal - Website PAyments Pro - CANADA?



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Anyone know if Paypal is going to be offering "Website PAyments Pro" in Canada... any time soon?

I need it to make my shopping cart work the way I want it to.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't heard anything about it.

But I did see a nice PDF download at PayPal about how to minimize abandoned shopping carts and get more completed transactions.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I haven't heard anything about it.
> 
> But I did see a nice PDF download at PayPal about how to minimize abandoned shopping carts and get more completed transactions.


I downloaded it yesterday, but haven't had a chance to read through it.


----------

